# The Matchy-Matchy Thread



## Rob Fisher

This thread is to post pics of matchy-matchy vape gear!

Let's start with the blue stab SolarStom getting dressed for a party tonight... Fresh battery - check, Dvarw DL filled with Red Pill - Check... now to find a matchy-matchy tip...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Done! All set!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Christos

Maybe a little more subtle matchy matchy but 2 pulsars with 2 nardas.
Drip tip and beauty ring matchy matchy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Gunmetal and blue.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver

Reo Black 

Matchy matchy black driptip, door and fire button

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## M.Adhir

Some simple matchy. 
Silver and blue.
And some atty match in background.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Nothing too fancy 

Stock standard Silver and Black Billet Box 

But I just love the drip tip and to my eye it matches perfectly

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Good job guys! Matchy-Matchy Rocks!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Faheem777

Black on black

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Saintjie

Close enough?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Faheem777 said:


> Black on black
> View attachment 159572



Black on black in a sea of colour!
Lovely photo @Faheem777

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

My Ram with a match matchy battery and a gold wasp to match the gold button 





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Red

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Matchy Monday.
Managed to find a few Hands tips, plus some Half Moon as well

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ShamZ

@Amir some of your devices belong here


----------



## Beserker786

This may be sacrilege to some, but suits my needs, and works everyday

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Beserker786 said:


> View attachment 159633
> This may be sacrilege to some, but suits my needs, and works everyday



Not sacrilege at all! It's matchy-matchy and it works for you so it's a WINNER!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## StompieZA

Love me some blues

Fuchai with the Aqua Master






Fuchai Zeus Dual






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir

ShamZ said:


> @Amir some of your devices belong here



Some or all? Let me know what needs to be fixed lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveH

I thought I would show off a little ............. what is life without a little showing off. 

matchy-mactchy



matchy-matchy



matchy-matchy 



matchy-matchy



Just to show I'm not cheating



My word! wasn't that boring 

Dave

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 13 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## DaveH

Matchy-matchy .............. from the past.





Dave

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

DaveH said:


> Matchy-matchy .............. from the past.
> 
> View attachment 159783
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Just missing the matchy matchy from the future

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

DaveH said:


> I thought I would show off a little ............. what is life without a little showing off.
> 
> matchy-mactchy
> View attachment 159765
> 
> 
> matchy-matchy
> View attachment 159766
> 
> 
> matchy-matchy
> View attachment 159767
> 
> 
> matchy-matchy
> View attachment 159768
> 
> 
> Just to show I'm not cheating
> View attachment 159770
> 
> 
> My word! wasn't that boring
> 
> Dave



Elegant and awesome lineup @DaveH !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Moey_Ismail



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

Moey_Ismail said:


> View attachment 160068


Thats a beautifull matchy matchy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Simple matchy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Gun Metal on Gun Metal

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taifun Box Mod, Dvarw DL and Siam Tip.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Droids all Matchy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Photo taken just over a month ago, while I was still living in Shanghai. My matchy-matchy'ish Hexohm with the Taifun GTIV and Steam Tuners uplift. Such a joyous RTA, I think I need to revive it soon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Faheem777



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Christos



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## CJB85

JurgensSt said:


> Gun Metal on Gun Metal
> View attachment 160339


Are you happy with that Tesla? I think they are the coolest looking things ever... so damn tempted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

CJB85 said:


> Are you happy with that Tesla? I think they are the coolest looking things ever... so damn tempted.



Took me months to find one in Gun Metal. Great little mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Speedy_11



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

JurgensSt said:


> Took me months to find one in Gun Metal. Great little mod


And not bothersome heavy? If you had the chance to do it over, would you still have bought the Tesla?
Pretty much stuck between the bunk 85, or the WYE II...


----------



## JurgensSt

CJB85 said:


> And not bothersome heavy? If you had the chance to do it over, would you still have bought the Tesla?
> Pretty much stuck between the bunk 85, or the WYE II...


Yes it's heavy. I'll do it again and again. First day I saw the mod I wanted one.


Sent from small screen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Black on black






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy-Matchy!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy-Matchy to the MAX! Mod and setup up even matching the food!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

That is classic @Rob Fisher !

They didnt give you enough chips though!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That is classic @Rob Fisher !
> 
> They didnt give you enough chips though!



Hehehe... they never do Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> Hehehe... they never do Hi Ho @Silver!



If we ever go there together I must remember to order a double or triple portion of side chips!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Juice and Set up Matchy-Matchy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

Siren2 22mm with a matching Paranormal 250C. My best MTL setup!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## AneesEbrahim

Grand Guru said:


> Siren2 22mm with a matching Paranormal 250C. My best MTL setup!
> View attachment 163635



Hey man, what coil are you using to run your RTA at 12 Watts? I recently got a MTL tank and I want to use Nic Salts in there. I would like my wattage to be below 15 watts.


----------



## CashKat88

AneesEbrahim said:


> Hey man, what coil are you using to run your RTA at 12 Watts? I recently got a MTL tank and I want to use Nic Salts in there. I would like my wattage to be below 15 watts.


Hey man I use a DotMTL with salt Nic, I use vandy vape superfine mtl coils at 14w, works like a dream 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim

CashKat88 said:


> Hey man I use a DotMTL with salt Nic, I use vandy vape superfine mtl coils at 14w, works like a dream
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Hey, thanks for the response. What is the strength of your Nic Salt? I've got this Pink Panther Nic Salt which is 30mg, do you think it will be suitable with that wire at 14watts?


----------



## CashKat88

AneesEbrahim said:


> Hey, thanks for the response. What is the strength of your Nic Salt? I've got this Pink Panther Nic Salt which is 30mg, do you think it will be suitable with that wire at 14watts?


Yeah definately, I use a jam monster that's 24mg, a fresh pressed which is 35mg and a secret salt grape 30mg and I use them all at around 14watt, the 35mg fresh pressed I use at 12 watts 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme

AneesEbrahim said:


> Hey, thanks for the response. What is the strength of your Nic Salt? I've got this Pink Panther Nic Salt which is 30mg, do you think it will be suitable with that wire at 14watts?


You must build or buy a coil that is about 1ohm or higher for 15watts. 1ohm on Ni80 wire is about precisely 15watts. Like I said you must build right. Say for example you use the vandyvape superfine amd you make 2mm coil with 3 wraps, you probably going to be under 1ohm and higher than 15 watts. Then if you take same wire make 3mm coils and 10 wraps you going to be maybe over 2ohms and need 8watts. So build a coil for the watts you more or less want to use

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> You must build or buy a coil that is about 1ohm or higher for 15watts. 1ohm on Ni80 wire is about precisely 15watts. Like I said you must build right. Say for example you use the vandyvape superfine amd you make 2mm coil with 3 wraps, you probably going to be under 1ohm and higher than 15 watts. Then if you take same wire make 3mm coils and 10 wraps you going to be maybe over 2ohms and need 8watts. So build a coil for the watts you more or less want to use


The Vandy Vape superfine pre made with 7 wraps reads at 1.3ohms, it's works perfectly with my salt nics






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## AneesEbrahim

@CashKat88 @Jean claude Vaaldamme Thanks for the info, I will put your info to good use

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asterix



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Just because I can





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CashKat88

JurgensSt said:


> Just because I can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from small screen


Gear RTA is so good looking, would you recommend it? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## JurgensSt

CashKat88 said:


> Gear RTA is so good looking, would you recommend it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


It's not for everyone. Wicked right it gives great flavor, but the small tank capacity(2ml) puts a lot of people off.

I like it 

Sent from small screen


----------



## Grand Guru

AneesEbrahim said:


> Hey man, what coil are you using to run your RTA at 12 Watts? I recently got a MTL tank and I want to use Nic Salts in there. I would like my wattage to be below 15 watts.


I’m using Geekvape MTL Clapton wire. My coil is at 1.7 ohm!


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> Siren2 22mm with a matching Paranormal 250C. My best MTL setup!
> View attachment 163635



That looks super cool @Grand Guru 
Batteries must last for ages!
MTL for the win

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Asterix said:


> View attachment 163667



Lovely match @Asterix 
I like the look of that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33

Asterix said:


> View attachment 163667


Such a cool setup 

One day I’ll grab me a mirage.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix

Paul33 said:


> Such a cool setup
> 
> One day I’ll grab me a mirage.


I love the DNA chip. And since I run most of my tanks at between 30-43watts, the single 20700/21700 lasts awhile. 

If you look around and are patient, you can pick up some well priced, well cared for Mirages. Had a battery door issue with one and Evolve have sent a free replacement door even though it’s out of warranty.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani Mini, Dvarw and Siam Tips!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

My White Dvarw doesn't really match with anything other than my white Vaporesso...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos

Rob Fisher said:


> My White Dvarw doesn't really match with anything other than my white Vaporesso...
> View attachment 165018
> View attachment 165019


I think you need a "custom" dani mini

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Christos said:


> I think you need a "custom" dani mini



I do indeed! Hopefully, I will pick one up in Stuttgart!


----------



## Christos

3x28 ni80 aliened with 38awg ni80 to complete my purple matchy-matchy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## CashKat88

What a great MTL setup





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre

CashKat88 said:


> What a great MTL setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


What atty is that please @CashKat88?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Andre said:


> What atty is that please @CashKat88?


Hey @Andre, it's a DotMTL, I just put on the metal tank section.

Here's a pic with the clear glass tank section






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## oSuSkIo

Christos said:


> 3x28 ni80 aliened with 38awg ni80 to complete my purple matchy-matchy.
> View attachment 165979
> View attachment 165980


 That is so beautiful

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Christos said:


> 3x28 ni80 aliened with 38awg ni80 to complete my purple matchy-matchy.
> View attachment 165979
> View attachment 165980


That coil has PERFECT colour shades. Picture of the month!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Christos said:


> 3x28 ni80 aliened with 38awg ni80 to complete my purple matchy-matchy.
> View attachment 165979
> View attachment 165980



Looks amazing @Christos !
Lovely coil and great photo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85

Gunmetal Matchy....

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

Just finished pitstopping the Zeus twins

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

All matchy-matchy - Pico 25s with iJoy Mystique disposable tanks. It's so cool that the tanks are available in a few different colours!

​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> All matchy-matchy - Pico 25s with iJoy Mystique disposable tanks. It's so cool that the tanks are available in a few different colours!
> 
> View attachment 167160​



That's great @Hooked !
Where did you get the iJoy disposables if I may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> That's great @Hooked !
> Where did you get the iJoy disposables if I may ask?



Vape King and Sir Vape have stock Hi Ho @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

When your Mod and Juice match

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> That's great @Hooked !
> Where did you get the iJoy disposables if I may ask?



@Silver

Some from Vape King and some from Blck Vapour. The latter is cheaper!

And just a word of advice - if you're going to use them on a regular basis, always buy them in a pack (it's a pack of 3). Some places e.g. Atomix sell loose ones only, which isn't good at all.

Firstly, it's far more expensive to buy loose ones than a pack of 3. For example, Blck Vapour sells a pack of 3 for R120; Vape King sells it for R130. Atomix sells loose ones *only* for R60 each! That's just not fair to the consumer.

Secondly, if you buy a loose one, you're being cheated out of a vital component. The *packs* contain * two* *extra* silicone stoppers. (These have to be lifted up to fill the tank.) It's handy having an extra two in case the one on the tank breaks. If you buy loose tanks, obviously you're not going to get those extra stoppers!

EDIT: I've just seen @Rob Fisher's comment that Sir Vape has them too, so I had a quick look. He sells *loose* one *only* for R58 each.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked

CaliGuy said:


> When your Mod and Juice match
> 
> View attachment 167173



That's stunning @CaliGuy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Silver
> 
> Some from Vape King and some from Blck Vapour. The latter is cheaper!
> 
> And just a word of advice - if you're going to use them on a regular basis, always buy them in a pack (it's a pack of 3). Some places e.g. Atomix sell loose ones only, which isn't good at all.
> 
> Firstly, it's far more expensive to buy loose ones than a pack of 3. For example, Blck Vapour sells a pack of 3 for R120; Vape King sells it for R130. Atomix sells loose ones *only* for R60 each! That's just not fair to the consumer.
> 
> Secondly, if you buy a loose one, you're being cheated out of a vital component. The *packs* contain * two* *extra* silicone stoppers. (These have to be lifted up to fill the tank.) It's handy having an extra two in case the one on the tank breaks. If you buy loose tanks, obviously you're not going to get those extra stoppers!
> 
> EDIT: I've just seen @Rob Fisher's comment that Sir Vape has them too, so I had a quick look. He sells *loose* one *only* for R58 each.



Thanks for the feedback and extra info @Hooked 
Very helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

I bought an Eleaf Amnis as an additional, light mod for out-and-about. It comes with a GS-Drive tank and uses the new GS Air mesh coils, so there shouldn't have been a problem with the flavour but oh, my, it was sadly lacking. However, I've now put a Nautilus on it and I'm using a Nautilus sub-ohm coil and what an improvement! And I love the look of it too!

The original Amnis is on the left (pic from the Internet) and mine now with the Nautilus is on the right.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> I bought an Eleaf Amnis as an additional, light mod for out-and-about. It comes with a GS-Drive tank and uses the new GS Air mesh coils, so there shouldn't have been a problem with the flavour but oh, my, it was sadly lacking. However, I've now put a Nautilus on it and I'm using a Nautilus sub-ohm coil and what an improvement! And I love the look of it too!
> 
> The original Amnis is on the left (pic from the Internet) and mine now with the Nautilus is on the right.
> 
> 
> View attachment 167222
> View attachment 167223



Very nice @Hooked 
That mod looks comfortable in the hand

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Sunday carry, unidentical twins

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Hooked

CaliGuy said:


> Sunday carry, unidentical twins
> 
> View attachment 167397



@CaliGuy I love the matching black 'n white driptip!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Sunday carry, unidentical twins
> 
> View attachment 167397



Super photo @CaliGuy !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Silver said:


> Super photo @CaliGuy !



Not as skillful as your pics Silver, I’ll keep working on it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor

CaliGuy said:


> Sunday carry, unidentical twins
> 
> View attachment 167397



dibs on that squonk mod !!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

vicTor said:


> dibs on that squonk mod !!!


I’ll leave it for you in my will

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Not as skillful has your pics Silver, I’ll keep working on it



Lol, not at all. I am no expert
I just love photos

And that one of yours is very pleasing to look at. The mods are great of course, but I just like the way the one rests on the other.

By the way, I would have framed that one of yours like this:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CaliGuy

Silver said:


> Lol, not at all. I am no expert
> I just love photos
> 
> And that one of yours is very pleasing to look at. The mods are great of course, but I just like the way the one rests on the other.
> 
> By the way, I would have framed that one of yours like this:
> 
> View attachment 167429



Now that you’ve shown me the framing I see how it could have been made better for next time.

One of these days we’ll all be photography experts  I do enjoy taking photos of my vape gear, my friends think I’m weird but I don’t mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> Now that you’ve shown me the framing I see how it could have been made better for next time.
> 
> One of these days we’ll all be photography experts  I do enjoy taking photos of my vape gear, my friends think I’m weird but I don’t mind



Agreed
I also love taking photos of gear
Not easy because most gear is not easy to get good photos of and I find the juice bottles are too long.
Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru

My matchy matchy setup for tonight fighting the chill in Bloem!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> View attachment 166019
> Gunmetal Matchy....



That setup looks surprising LIT, like it a lot!


----------



## Viking's Vape

This is my purplelisouis topside with my matching C4 dripper that gives me heavenly flavours and amazing clouds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Bronnie

My Blue Monster Voopoo and Kylin V2 matchyy Match

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Humbolt

Dusted off the Zeus single coil and have her going nicely thanks to @Room Fogger 's guide.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> That setup looks surprising LIT, like it a lot!


I am a little lost in terms of the LIT reference?


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> I am a little lost in terms of the LIT reference?



Young people slang for something is cool/dope/off the hook/on point/LIT 

I have a 20 year old daughter, she has kept me young

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Raindance

Humbolt said:


> Dusted off the Zeus single coil and have her going nicely thanks to @Room Fogger 's guide.
> 
> View attachment 168114


Glad to see you got that setup working for you @Humbolt, great looking combination you have there.

Regards


----------



## CJB85

CaliGuy said:


> Young people slang for something is cool/dope/off the hook/on point/LIT
> 
> I have a 20 year old daughter, she has kept me young


Hahaha, I thought as much, but I am sure your original reply said "like LIT"? I thought it was some fancy vaping acronym that I missed.


----------



## Asterix

Humbolt said:


> Dusted off the Zeus single coil and have her going nicely thanks to @Room Fogger 's guide.
> 
> View attachment 168114


Wow! Looks good. I’ve never seen the Zeus in stainless before.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy

CJB85 said:


> Hahaha, I thought as much, but I am sure your original reply said "like LIT"? I thought it was some fancy vaping acronym that I missed.



Typo which I fixed after you had digested the original sentence.

Do agree with your sentiments on vaping acronyms, I second guess my use of acronyms every now and again when commenting on the forum. My personal favourite is the word “atty”, should I rather say Atomiser and does this word apply to RDAs as well which leaves me confused so I just hit the post button and hope for the best


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Coud N9ne



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## McGeezy21



Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 170782



Royal purple!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 170782



WOW! Love that purple!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 170782


That definately looks royal and that yellow background makes it pop so well 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

And another matchy matchy setup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## JurgensSt

Gun Metal in Camo






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I'm not sure if this matchy-matchy works so well...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog

The minute I saw this Siam tip I knew ...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Is it pulled up on purpose @Bulldog ? The colour marches perfectly otherwise and it’s not easy to find a match for that one. It’s a winner!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bulldog

It is just the tip on the mod and not in an atty @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bulldog said:


> It is just the tip on the mod and not in an atty @Grand Guru



I do the same thing @Bulldog!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog

Was so happy when I saw how well it matched @Rob Fisher and such a comfortable tip. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm not sure if this matchy-matchy works so well...
> View attachment 171712



In a kind of dating your cousin kind of way I guess it could be a match

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger

Some matchy matchy Topside and Hadeon loving.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

Stealth matchy-matchy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JurgensSt

Today's matchy 






Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruwaid

compact matchy setups

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy-Matchy! Even the beer matches! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## VapingSquid

I come to this thread to just to make myself feel better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Arno "NoxFord" Steyn

My Matchy Obsession

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 10


----------



## incredible_hullk

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> My Matchy Obsession
> View attachment 171932


This is class...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver

Arno "NoxFord" Steyn said:


> My Matchy Obsession
> View attachment 171932



Lovely dormods @Arno "NoxFord" Steyn !
Love it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Freshly coiled and wicked Siren 2 with some DIY double mango and a hint of WS23 for the cooling effect. It's a winner matchy matchy setup!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy-Matchy not always easy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> Matchy-Matchy not always easy!
> View attachment 172787


2nd from the top looks like the best match 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Bring the Noise

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Grand Guru

With some Frosty Lychee by Liqua, a fresh coil and wick, the Lost Vape Epetite and the Dvaw DL with a matching drip tip in hand. I'm having a vapegasm!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## CaliGuy

Grand Guru said:


> With some Frosty Lychee by Liqua, a fresh coil and wick, the Lost Vape Epetite and the Dvaw DL with a matching drip tip in hand. I'm having a vapegasm!
> View attachment 173463



That Frosty Litchi Liqua has to be the iciest juice I have every vaped. Tried some last week and it literally took my breath away and froze my lungs shut.

That stuff is serious Brrrrrrr but oh so good too 

Love your Dvarw Epetite setup BTW, super sexy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

CaliGuy said:


> That Frosty Litchi Liqua has to be the iciest juice I have every vaped. Tried some last week and it literally took my breath away and froze my lungs shut.
> 
> That stuff is serious Brrrrrrr but oh so good too
> 
> Love your Dvarw Epetite setup BTW, super sexy.



Hmmm... that sounds like my kind of juice
Thanks for this @CaliGuy and for the post above @Grand Guru 
By the way your ePetite looks awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> With some Frosty Lychee by Liqua, a fresh coil and wick, the Lost Vape Epetite and the Dvaw DL with a matching drip tip in hand. I'm having a vapegasm!
> View attachment 173463


I really would love to get my hands on an epetite 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru

CashKat88 said:


> I really would love to get my hands on an epetite
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I bought mine from another forum member as I couldn't find any in retail.


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> I bought mine from another forum member as I couldn't find any in retail.


Awesome, I'll put up a wanted add, there was one not to long ago in the forum but wasn't in very good condition, too many scratches for my OCD to deal with 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Coud N9ne

Need a bronze drip tip but accents work with the blacked out Goon 1.5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MobiWan

Matchy matching my Batman theme on the Noisy Cricket V2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru

MobiWan said:


> Matchy matching my Batman theme on the Noisy Cricket V2
> View attachment 173770


It’s looking awesome!


----------



## MobiWan

Grand Guru said:


> It’s looking awesome!


Thanks so much bud.

Got the sleeve made at OG Leather. They are based in Durban.


----------



## Coud N9ne



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I know, I know black on black is an easy matchy matchy thing. But it still looks awesome  a wonderful week to all the Vapers!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## jtgrey

Best match i can do for now, need a nice blue drip tip.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## CTRiaan

jtgrey said:


> Best match i can do for now, need a nice blue drip tip.
> View attachment 175251


or a black one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Joshua_cohen

What is your verdict on the Noisy Cricket


----------



## JurgensSt

Joshua_cohen said:


> What is your verdict on the Noisy Cricket


Just get one 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Joshua_cohen

JurgensSt said:


> Just get one
> 
> Sent from small screen


What tank are you running on it ?


----------



## JurgensSt

Joshua_cohen said:


> What tank are you running on it ?


Have my Zeus X on the noisy at the moment 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wesley

The Silver Squonker!

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked

Irish Coffee and my Vaporesso Armour at the hairdresser this morning. Having a hairdresser who vapes - and allows her clients to vape in the salon, is every vapers dream!! Love ya, Coleen of Cutting Crew in Yzerfontein!!

@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Hooked said:


> Irish Coffee and my Vaporesso Armour at the hairdresser this morning. Having a hairdresser who vapes - and allows her clients to vape in the salon, is every vapers dream!! Love ya, Coleen of Cutting Crew in Yzerfontein!!
> 
> View attachment 175816


The white armour pro looks so good 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked

CashKat88 said:


> The white armour pro looks so good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



It is indeed - it's sleek and elegant and I thank @Rob Fisher for it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## CashKat88

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 175825


Gorgeous setup @Rob Fisher and that drip tip is the cherry on the top 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> Irish Coffee and my Vaporesso Armour at the hairdresser this morning. Having a hairdresser who vapes - and allows her clients to vape in the salon, is every vapers dream!! Love ya, Coleen of Cutting Crew in Yzerfontein!!
> 
> @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 175816



That’s so cool @Hooked !
Having a vape and Irish coffee while getting your hair done
Winner

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru



Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Not much of a matchy matchy, drip tip and mod go well together, my fav setup right now, still hunting for a black ammit mtl though 

Forgot to add the pic the first time

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Asterix

CashKat88 said:


> Not much of a matchy matchy, drip tip and mod go well together, my fav setup right now, still hunting for a black ammit mtl though
> 
> Forgot to add the pic the first time


That’s a lovely matchy-matchy in my book! Don’t go too goth on us.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JurgensSt

My best matchy matchy for the week


So far





Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88

Asterix said:


> That’s a lovely matchy-matchy in my book! Don’t go too goth on us.


Hahaha not at all sir, but I do like the fighter jet stealthy look though 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SparkySA

jtgrey said:


> Best match i can do for now, need a nice blue drip tip.
> View attachment 175251


Its all about the tip bro..... The tip

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## CashKat88

Again, I'm not really sure how matchy matchy this is, guess it's more colour blocking but blue and gold always go so well together - dotRDA 24mm on top of the Topside. 





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

No one can fault you on that @CashKat88 . Certainly not this guy!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CashKat88

Grand Guru said:


> No one can fault you on that @CashKat88 . Certainly not this guy!
> View attachment 178092


Haha yeah I like his style 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wesley

The Silver Squonker got a wardrobe upgrade - thanks to Bearded Vikings for the awesome drip tip!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Wesley

And another Bearded Viking drip tip:

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kabir499

Murdered out 





Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## camie



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruwaid

CashKat88 said:


> Not much of a matchy matchy, drip tip and mod go well together, my fav setup right now, still hunting for a black ammit mtl though
> 
> Forgot to add the pic the first time


@CashKat88 sent you a WhatsApp bru


----------



## Grand Guru

These 2 are made for each other!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## M.Adhir

Closest to match I've been able to get this thing.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked

Just felt like having a different driptip.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## CaliGuy

Hooked said:


> Just felt like having a different driptip.
> 
> View attachment 180493



Classic looking setup, definitely interesting to look at!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786

Digging the stealth look with the new black doors on the Pulse.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Taking Matchy Matchy all the Way!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

How's this for a real matchy-matchy - Cappuccino Milkshake juice and a real Cappuccino Milkshake!
(No mod to match these colours though!)





*EDIT 10 Nov.*
I shouldn't have posted this pic here, as this thread is matchy-matchy for mods & accessories.
I've started a new thread here for pics of juice matched with reality.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

So matchy matchy.... Which one to use tomorrow?





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jengz

M.Adhir said:


> Closest to match I've been able to get this thing.
> 
> View attachment 180380


I need an apoc man! Please share from where?


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## M.Adhir

Jengz said:


> I need an apoc man! Please share from where?


Armageddon has discontinued them so the Apocalypse is no longer purchasable via them directly.
i found a few sites that still have a few on hand.
They are in Australia and Texas.


----------



## ShamZ



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Hazard



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Salvator_luigi

Matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Paul33

JurgensSt said:


> Sent from small screen


Nice!

what rta is that?


----------



## JurgensSt

Paul33 said:


> Nice!
> 
> what rta is that?


Reload RTA 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Time for a pitstop!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 198347



I must say, these new sleeves are the business, possibilities are endless

very nice Rob

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

and of course Brent from Bearded Viking Customs, nice one !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Some of mine
































Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Awesome collection you got there @Irfaan Ebrahim !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



why you put your name on your mods, just curious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Grand Guru said:


> Awesome collection you got there @Irfaan Ebrahim !


Thanks 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 198347


What a killer Setup @Rob Fisher!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

vicTor said:


> why you put your name on your mods, just curious


Love personalizing things lol... 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Love personalizing things lol...
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


I like that! There are some mods that when you buy, you know you’re not going to part with them until they die!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

vicTor said:


> why you put your name on your mods, just curious


It was his mum, he's a bit too big for her to do it with his school uniform!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor

Timwis said:


> It was his mum, he's a bit too big for her to do it with his school uniform!



mom doing a good job with the beverages & eats as well, yum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

vicTor said:


> mom doing a good job with the beverages & eats as well, yum


Those were made by me haha 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Timwis

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Those were made by me haha
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


Talented! Chef? or just hobby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Timwis said:


> Talented! Chef? or just hobby!


I love food 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Those were made by me haha
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk



vape meet !

you're catering !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## RuiG

My kind of matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## JPDrag&Drop

Full Black

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt

Bit of mtl matchy







Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Best I could do





Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Black and White





Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Nick_Naidoo

Line up for the week





Sent from my HYPE_X using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## THE REAPER

Some shiny matching.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85

Some Coil/Mod Matchy-matchy!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Ridha Khan

I think I need a refill....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy-Matchy Hellfire Phantom Dvarw DL combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## JurgensSt

Jason matchy






Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher

Searching for a matchy-matchy tip for the Seduce Skyline-R setup!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## TGMV

Rob Fisher said:


> Searching for a matchy-matchy tip for the Seduce Skyline-R setup!
> View attachment 223272



I see a few tips in there that can be sent to me (like 3-5)

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre Botha

Some indestructible matching. If i had to pick one mod and one RDA this will be it!!!





Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## X-Calibre786

Zeus X on Aegis Legend 2

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 245052


When ALL your setups are matching with each other, you have achieved next level matchy matchiness

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Morix

Christos said:


> Maybe a little more subtle matchy matchy but 2 pulsars with 2 nardas.
> Drip tip and beauty ring matchy matchy.
> View attachment 159533
> View attachment 159534


The flow of that tip into the attty looks brilliant.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morix

DaveH said:


> I thought I would show off a little ............. what is life without a little showing off.
> 
> matchy-mactchy
> View attachment 159765
> 
> 
> matchy-matchy
> View attachment 159766
> 
> 
> matchy-matchy
> View attachment 159767
> 
> 
> matchy-matchy
> View attachment 159768
> 
> 
> Just to show I'm not cheating
> View attachment 159770
> 
> 
> My word! wasn't that boring
> 
> Dave


GREENSCREEN


----------



## Morix

Rob Fisher said:


> My White Dvarw doesn't really match with anything other than my white Vaporesso...
> View attachment 165018
> View attachment 165019


Rob, you got anything with authentic animal skin, 
Or hide from a crock/snake


----------



## Rob Fisher

Morix said:


> Rob, you got anything with authentic animal skin,
> Or hide from a crock/snake



Nope, I don't think so! Plenty of stab wood but these days I prefer PET and Peak and Elfory Juma!


----------



## Morix

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope, I don't think so! Plenty of stab wood but these days I prefer PET and Peak and Elfory Juma!


What language is that, im not familiar.


----------



## Viper_SA

Internal matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance

Matchy-matchy taken to the next level.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pink matchy-matchy Drip tip by Bill for the Whale Billet Box!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dani 21700 Red's

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Grand Guru

@Rob Fisher the man who gave me the virus of matchy matchiness. Your setups look amazing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Matchy-Matchy! Dani 21700 Silver, Dvarw DL and Drip Tip by Bill!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

